# Benzodiazepines



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

a poll about Benzodiazepines(Xanax, Klonopin, Valium, Ativan, etc) :sas


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

because of my record I'm a high risk and don't get to try them.. or so I was told :lol


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

I've tried Ativan and Librium (including Librax), and Xanax to a lesser extent. Helped somewhat for short-term anxiety events, but too much of a risk perhaps for long-term usage, especially given the fact that some of my relatives had drinking problems.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

klonopin helped with my anxiety, but I always got really depressed after I took it. xanax helped and didn't seem to have any side effects at a low dose.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Benzodiazepines*

I voted for liked them. My major complaint would be that benzos aren't nearly potent enough, even at the high doses I take.

I've used Valium, Ativan, Klonopin, and Xanax. So I've done the 4 common ones and I've done them at doses about as high as anyone you're likely to find.



Optimistic said:


> ...but too much of a risk perhaps for long-term usage, especially given the fact that some of my relatives had drinking problems.


I've previously presented my argument that benzo-phobe docs actually help fuel alcoholism by failing to adequately treat anxiety patients. If someone is suffering from endless anxiety and their doc refuses to give them enough benzos to calm them or refuses to give them any benzos at all, what is that patient likely to do?

Alcohol seems the obvious answer. Alcohol is a potent anti-anxiety med and anybody 21+ can get as much as they want and it's sold in every grocery store, liquor store, and bar so you don't have to look too hard to find it. Doctors need to face the reality that patients will find anxiety relief somewhere, so either give them benzos or stick your head in the sand and pretend your inadequately-treated patient isn't stopping to buy booze on the way home.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I took a low dose of Xanax a few times while I was taking my Ph.D. exams. I thought it helped calm me down when I was stressing over the questions and let me focus on the questions better.

It did make me sleepy though.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never tried them before.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never tried them, but I probably would if I could.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I took Klonopin, but i guess not enough to feel it, the highest amount i took was 2.5mg in a 30 min sitting. I'm saving the rest of the pills for an emergency.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I am prescribed a daily dose of klonopin at the moment.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

what does this stuff feel like when you take it? im curious.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I've never tried them, but I am interested.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Benzodiazepines*



odun said:


> what does this stuff feel like when you take it? im curious.


IMO benzos are over-rated, having near mythical status that they can't possibly live up to. You'd think they were the most powerful drugs known to man with the way some doctors handle them, treating them as far too dangerous for their patients if given in any amount higher than the absolute minimum.

Yeah, they work better than other meds for me, but then the other meds did nothing to help me at all, so that sets the bar for "best in show" pretty darn low.

For me benzos produce a *subtle* calming effect when used in high doses. It's not some profound effect where I can say: "Yeah, I feel it kicking in now." Benzos aren't at all like alcohol where you can certainly feel yourself getting loaded (and you're not going to get loaded on benzos -- well, maybe if you consume the whole bottle; I haven't tried that one).

Of course, I'm not typical. Typical is feeling sleepy & clamed for a newbie benzo user. The sleepy part goes away for most regular users.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Benzodiazepines*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > what does this stuff feel like when you take it? im curious.
> ...


yeah i kind of figured they were overrated.

i doubt i could ever get them. my anxiety isnt much of a problem. ive pretty much tackled that son of a *****. depression is the problem for me.

alcohol is underestimated as a (beneficial) drug. there has been a lot of propoganda spread about booze by teetotalers and the madd crowd. "OMG UR AN ALcoholIC!!111'

im not trying to dismiss the seriousness of alcoholism or advocate self medication. but we need an honest discussion on the subject not cliches and platitudes.

if the anhedonic prudes were serious about battling the disease of addiction (whether it is alcohol, meth, cocaine, etc), they could start by trying to bring our medical system into the 21st century, where everyone has access. maybe then, the numbers of self medicators would decrease.

on the other hand, ive no doubt that most prescription drugs are overrated, thanks to the propoganda of those evil pharmaceutical companies...and they are evil....they are lying egg sucking dogs, as far as im concerned.

bottom line, whether you are treating your condition with booze or benzos, you are still pouring chemicals into your body. i certainly advice the lucky ones who have access to health care to seek medical attention. but a lot of docs are more concerned about the kickbacks they are getting for writing prescriptions than they are about adequately treating your condition.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've never tried them.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I've never tried them.


:ditto

I'd like to try them, but doctors don't typically prescribe them. Maybe that's just in this country or something, I don't know...


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I took Xanax for a couple weeks in 2005 when I was having bad panic attacks waiting for the results of a medical test. They helped me quite a bit.
Once I got the results and found out I was fine the panic attacks went away, and I didn't really need them, although sometimes I wish I still had a prescription for situational use.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never tried them because I'm too scared to go to the doctor and ask for them. :ironic emoticon goes here:. 

I wouldn't mind buying them on the secondary market just to try them out, but everyone I know takes uppers, which is exactly what I *don't* need...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Never tried them.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

I mean...I kind of like them just for the simple fact they umm, "give u a cheap high" an who doesn't want that? I mean don't get to carried away uknow...but I don't know, its like killing two birds with one stone u calm down the anxiety "for a little while" an u feel high...only down side is the more u take a dose u might have to raise it depending on the type of person u are uknow...


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Sadly for me I cannot have them due to contraindications with another chronic condition I have. I wanted to try them and I think if they worked for me they could have changed my life ...I can't win. Well, it almost makes me feel better to read that they are overrated.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I tried Xanax once. All I remember is that I got really irritable. (Maybe it was something else that caused it? idk)

After my experiences with other meds, I'm very reluctant to take anything anymore. :afr


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I've always heard that benzos were so hard to get. But I just walked into the health clinic at school and the psychiatrist basically said "Benzos usually work well, here read this info sheet... sound good? Okay, here's your prescription." I didn't even ask for a benzo. When I came back a few weeks later she upped my dose and gave me a refill.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

keem said:


> I've always heard that benzos were so hard to get. But I just walked into the health clinic at school and the psychiatrist basically said "Benzos usually work well, here read this info sheet... sound good? Okay, here's your prescription." I didn't even ask for a benzo. When I came back a few weeks later she upped my dose and gave me a refill.


so did it work or no?


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Noca said:


> so did it work or no?


Yeah, worked great.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I take Klonopin on an "as needed" basis, works for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Benzodiazepines*



aka dru said:


> ...I kind of like them just for the simple fact they umm, "give u a cheap high" an who doesn't want that?


Please be sure not to tell your doc how they give you a high. Benzos already have a bad enough reputation and are hard enough to get as is.

As for a high, buzz, euphoria or any similar feeling, I've sure never gotten that from any benzo. And I don't see how it would be a cheap high, at least for those who don't have insurance. You get to jump through all the medical hoops to get some benzos. If you want a cheap downer drug, go to the liquor store.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Once I took three miligrams of Xanax and I felt a slight buzz, but it only lasted for a little while. It mostly rids the body of excessive anxiety. It doesn't have the euphoric effect that alcohol does. These days I take Xanax two or three times a week to get some relief from my anxiety/depression. If you take it every day it loses its effect.


----------

